# Help needed with plated dessert final



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Good evening,

I will be making the crepe souffle dessert from Bo Friberg's Professional Pastry Chef for my European pastry final. It is a standard souffle baked in a souffle cup that is lined with a crepe. It is served on a plate covered with strawberry sauce with sour cream sauce dots in a skewered heart pattern. The directions do not include a garnish or crispy factor and I am having trouble coming up with an idea. Any thoughts for these two parts of my dessert?

Thanks!!!

Dan


----------



## chef norm (Apr 3, 2008)

Try parsnip chips. Using a vegetable peeler, peel off strips just as if you were peeling a carrot (use the peel, too), until you get to the core of the root. 
Deep fry until slightly brown (they crisp during the cooling process), and sprinkle with powdered sugar at service. I know it sounds wierd, but it's good, and very crisp.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

lace cookies? caramel shards? caramelized nuts?

edit: what if you made a tiny lace cookie cup with a scoop of ice cream in it? ice cream complements a hot souffle very nicely..... oh and i wouldnt copy a friberg dessert. everybody has seen them. but if you are altering it, thats cool, just try to put your own twist on it.


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually, I had to beg to be allowed to do it! The chef instructor only wanted to see a basic souffle as taught in class using the formula in our book.... How boring! I need a bigger challenge and after some deliberation she is going to allow me to do this with not that much lattitude.

Dan


----------



## pastryart (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there, as I am a pro pastry chef and have represented my country at the culinary olympics and world cups, you don't need to have something crispy on your plate, as you do not have a icecream, sorbet etc complementing your sweet. In regards to garnish, you need to do something that has flavour from your souffle, sauce or icecream/sorbet if you had one.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Why don't you just fry up a small crepe until it's crispy and have that be your garnish? After it's fried and cooled, you can use a stencil and sprinkle powdered sugar through it to give it a cool pattern.......


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

well thats cool that you want to go beyond your requirements!


----------

